

Extreme Commuting (2005) - fogus
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/05_08/b3921127.htm

======
hnsummary
Article Summary:

Extreme commuters are the fastest growing group of work commuters in the
country, who rarely see their homes in the daylight. People who spend a month
of their lives each year commuting at least an hour and a half to work and
back each day are considered extreme commuters. This is compared with the US
average of 50 minutes and according to the Census Bureau their numbers have
jumped 95% since 1990 to 3.4 million workers. Experts say their numbers will
continue to grow.

In 1990 24% of workers left their home counties on their way to the office,
and since then 50% of all new workers are doing the same. Many extreme
commuters are forced to drive the long distances because the affordable
housing isn’t near the good paying jobs.

Interestingly, economists say this “commuting paradox” doesn’t pay off in
terms of life satisfaction. A commuter who travels one hour each way would
have to make 40% more in pay to be as satisfied with his life if he were a
non-commuter.

<http://hnsummary.com/2010/04/02/extreme-commuting/>

------
bluesmoon
I know of ladies in India who wake up at 3:30am, cook and pack lunch boxes for
their families, then get onto a 3-4 hour train ride to Mumbai for work. They
work until 5:30pm, then head to the vegetable market outside Dadar railway
station to buy veggies for dinner and the next day's meal. They get onto the
next train at Dadar and spend part of their 3-4 hour ride home cleaning the
veggies so that they're ready for cooking by the time they get home.

------
lmkg
Twice when I was growing up, my dad changed jobs to a new one that was an hour
and a half away. He sustained that commute exactly as long as it took us to
find a new house closer to work. He hated it. It took a huge toll on him, and
I didn't get to see him nearly as much. I promised myself I would never have a
job that has a commute like that. Today, mine is about 30 minutes, with very
little traffic and some nice scenery (to downtown San Diego). I don't feel
like I'm losing a significant part of my life, which is the important part to
me.

Later on, he took a pretty big pay cut to get out of his industry altogether
(automotive service) to take a job in-town, with a 5-minute commute, doing
something he loved (food). Quality of life is important. He still made enough
to support our family, and he was around more and much happier. Being able to
bike to your dad's work and have lunch with him on the weekend is more
important than a bigger house and some spare spending money.

------
MikeCapone
I'm doing the exact opposite of this: telecommuting.

I can't imagine myself spending 3 hours a day in the car. I'd die of boredom
and frustration (not to mention feel guilty about burning all that fuel just
so I can work).

~~~
runevault
As someone who DID commute for 3 hours a day at one point driving, I can't
recommend against it enough unless you are utterly desperate for the job and
can't move. By the end of the 2.5 year stint I had come to simply hate
driving, and still do ~3.5 years later. I avoid going on any drives of more
than a 10-15 miles unless there's a damned good reason. Ungh.

------
lutorm
It baffles me how people are willing to forego a life just so they can own a
big house. Tho two-body problem I can understand, but wasting so much of your
life so you can own a house you can't enjoy seems so senseless.

~~~
bluesmoon
They aren't foregoing life to own a bigger house. Many of them are foregoing
their own lives just so that they can feed, clothe and educate their kids.

------
thirdstation
Since a year ago my commute is 4 hours per day. My last job was 100%
telecommuting.

After three months I started telecommuting two days per week and try to work
in an extra day here and there.

I love my job and where I work. There's nowhere close to me that offers the
same opportunity. I just wish it were closer.

Moving is not a easy option because I have a family to consider. I also don't
want to live near my job because I don't care for the town - in fact, there is
no town, just corporate parks and plazas.

I live where I do because it's affordable. I don't own a McMansion.

It's not a perfect situation but, you work with what you have. I'm working
toward pushing the telecommuting option further.

The irony is that I have to be more productive telecommuting than if I warmed
a seat for eight hours :-)

------
rudd
I currently commute 4 hours a day (2 hours each way) on the subway and trains.
I hate the subway because it's crowded, and on the train I always feel like
I'm fighting for a good seat. I wish I didn't have to commute like this, but
that's the only choice when your significant other's job is so far away from
yours. Between a short commute and a girlfriend, I choose the latter.

Plus, the entire time I can be listening to music or podcasts, and on the
train I can be catching up on Twitter or stuff in Instapaper. I'd be spending
that time doing it anyway.

But I can tell you this -- I'm the only 22-year-old on that train.

------
kiba
This is an article from 2005.

~~~
icey
It still goes on today:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/22/michael-hanley-
gm-a...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/22/michael-hanley-gm-
autowor_n_471304.html)

